
Show HN: Interactive Conway's Game of Life with good graphics and writeup/source - westoncb
http://symbolflux.com/conwayz/
======
westoncb
It's a little non-obvious because of the page layout, but scroll down for the
writeup (much of it is about using raymarching as the basis for rendering an
interactive application).

There are also a bunch of interesting presets via the dropdown on the right.
And you can shift+click in the scene to toggle cells on/off.

